# Do You Really need Gloves?



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

Do you use gloves when riding???
Why do you use gloves? safety? comfortable? or just like 'whoaa i really look cool with this gloves'? or because you really need it without reasons?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's rare to see someone riding without gloves

Some of the main reasons:

Protection: to prevent chafing and blisters, caused by the grip on the handlebars. Padded gloves, will lessen handlebar palsy, or ulnar neuropathy, which is that tingling and numbness resulting from pressure on the ulnar nerve in the hand and wrist.

Better grip

Warmth in winter

Safety: gloves can lessen some injuries like skin abrasions, from scraping against trees and rocks.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Unconfirmed: had a friend tell me your sweat can break down the grip compound. So in addition to what has been mentioned you may also go through grips faster.


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

actually i use gloves sometime..it useful to sweep the sweat hahaha..

but it seems that I have to buy the better gloves..maybe something with gel..


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Protection... Watched a buddy go down slowly in a technical rocky patch and tear off a finger nail. 

Preference... Better grip and more comfort. 

Gloves for me. 

Sent from my Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

ACLakey said:


> Protection... Watched a buddy go down slowly in a technical rocky patch and tear off a finger nail.
> 
> Preference... Better grip and more comfort.
> 
> ...


wow..i think i'll use gloves now..
what happen to that buddy then?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

For me, gloves are a necessity. Some of the singletrack where I ride is so narrow that my hands run through the bushes on either side. Without gloves, my fingers were getting all cut up.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Protection. I know I'm going to fall or crash again. Having sand and sticks embedded in the palms or fingers is not fun.

In cold weather, the warmth is an obvious thing.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

my hands sweat too much not to use them. slippery grips are not good.


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah this isn't even a question for mtb. It's like a helmet, required kit. Ride long enough and you WILL wash out or otb and you will be glad you don't have to pick rocks out of your shredded hand flesh.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you ever tried to wipe your ass when both of your hands are rolled in gauze bandages?

The idea of wearing gloves when one rides begins to make incredible sense when one reaches this point.


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

One time I rode without gloves and slipped off the grip(sweaty hands) on a rocky downhill. Saved it somehow but hurt pretty bad.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

They came in pretty handy for this crash. Imagine how much more painful this would have been without gloves.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

BCTJ said:


> They came in pretty handy for this crash. Imagine how much more painful this would have been without gloves.


Similar thing to happened to my husband after crashing into a cactus, while riding in the Osoyoos BC. Some needles pierced through the gloves... it could have been worse if he didn't wear them.

In addition to other comments some people wear gloves in spin class and on trainers.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally do not wear gloves except for the winter when the cold is gonna bother me. That's generally around the 45-50 degree mark, but that's due to the wind chill mostly, once it's colder I wear them for sure. I work with my hands and work outside, so I suppose that my hands are not as sensitive as others that don't have the same exposure though. A bang, knick and or scratch just doesn't seem to even register to me as a even remotely a concern. I don't have problems holding my grips either. 

To me, gloves are just one more piece of kit that needs to be fiddled when I'm squeezing a ride into precious time.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

jochribs said:


> To me, gloves are just one more piece of kit that needs to be fiddled when I'm squeezing a ride into precious time.


Me too! Forget wearing shoes either, barefoot or flip flops are best to get the longest amount of ride time. My tires are generally at around 5-10 psi cause I never have time to pump them up, too busy riding!

Kidding aside, putting gloves on is time consuming? Maybe you need to find a pair that fits you better. I work with my hands a lot too but like someone mentioned tight single track with branches hitting my fingers and fingernails is not fun for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cerberus044 said:


> Yeah this isn't even a question for mtb. It's like a helmet, required kit.


I think this as a blanket statement is silly. Gloves are way more important for road riding than most xc mountain riding because in general pavement is harder on palms than dirt. If you mostly ride downhill and your bike routinely leaves the ground several feet below you then sure, wear them. If not, do what you want.

I've been riding trail bikes off and on for my entire life and have rarely worn gloves except for warmth. I don't wear shin guards and back braces either.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think this as a blanket statement is silly. Gloves are way more important for road riding than most xc mountain riding because in general pavement is harder on palms than dirt. If you mostly ride downhill and your bike routinely leaves the ground several feet below you then sure, wear them. If not, do what you want.
> 
> I've been riding trail bikes off and on for my entire life and have rarely worn gloves except for warmth. I don't wear shin guards and back braces either.


I will make it, too. I do not care want surface I am riding--or crashing--on. Gloves are simple effective protection. Like a helmet, they can make the difference between riding out and walking out.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think this as a blanket statement is silly. Gloves are way more important for road riding than most xc mountain riding because in general pavement is harder on palms than dirt. If you mostly ride downhill and your bike routinely leaves the ground several feet below you then sure, wear them. If not, do what you want.
> 
> I've been riding trail bikes off and on for my entire life and have rarely worn gloves except for warmth. I don't wear shin guards and back braces either.


I've ridden road bikes for over 20 yrs & I think I've only had one crash! Now on the MTB I can't recall how many times I've gone down & gloves definitely help with saving skin on your hands. In my opinion gloves are mandatory equipment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I never ride without gloves now. I did when I was younger, but my hands would get nasty callouses, blisters, and patches of detached skin by the end of summer. I would wear gloves to prevent all of that alone, but the protection against vegetation and abrasions is also big. I put gloves in the same category as a helmet and padded shorts. I wouldn't ride without them.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

shiggy said:


> I will make it, too. I do not care want surface I am riding--or crashing--on. Gloves are simple effective protection. Like a helmet, they can make the difference between riding out and walking out.


A helmet can make the difference between living or dying, brain function or flatline. It seems rather dramatic to compare the protection of a helmet to that of gloves which can prevent a cut.

I'm sure it could happen but it's hard for me to imagine a situation that not wearing gloves will cause me to have to walk my bike instead of riding it. They won't prevent a broken wrist or finger.

I think wearing gloves is smart. I recommend them, I just don't like wearing them, and I don't think they are absolute necessary equipment for riding like a helmet, and a bicycle are.



mtbbiker said:


> I've ridden road bikes for over 20 yrs & I think I've only had one crash! Now on the MTB I can't recall how many times I've gone down & gloves definitely help with saving skin on your hands. In my opinion gloves are mandatory equipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I've had my share of OTB's as well and I've spilled a lot more blood from my knees, elbows, shoulders, etc. than I have from my hands but I guess I'm blessed.

Well there you have it OP, gloves are not only necessary, they are _*mandatory!*_


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

J.B. Weld said:


> A helmet can make the difference between living or dying, brain function or flatline. It seems rather dramatic to compare the protection of a helmet to that of gloves which can prevent a cut.
> 
> I'm sure it could happen but it's hard for me to imagine a situation that not wearing gloves will cause me to have to walk my bike instead of riding it. They won't prevent a broken wrist or finger.
> 
> ...


In more cases, a helmet can make the difference between having a minor head bump and being knocked out. Riding out and walking or being carried out.

Tear up your hands and you can not grip the bars to ride. Then you are walking out. Seen it. Had it happen. Others have already mentioned it.

Gloves are cheap insurance.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Yup, Shiggy says true. 

To illustrate the point even further, I do some aggressive riding every now and then. I crashed one time hitting a double, crashing face first (wearing a full face). My speed was such that I slid forward quite a bit. The forward movement ripped off my Dakine slip-on gloves from my hands. 

When I stood up, I had one glove off and the back of my hands had chunks missing from them. The two knuckles close to the pinky, the big muscle between the pointer and the thumb lost a good bit, and a lot of skin off my wrist. I'm looking at the scars right now. 

From then on, Ive started buying gloves with wrist straps to keep them on in a crash. When I go aggro, I use carbon knuckled gloves with a sturdy strap.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never worn gloves. I've always had a hard time finding ones that fit. I don't have problems with grip or sweat, and I don't worry about getting them cut up or anything. They're so calloused that I can hardly get any more. 
That being said, the more my skills progress, the more I want some gloves for "just in case". Losing skin on the back of your hand from swiping a tree hurts. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep, I use gloves every ride for all the reasons well and repeatedly stated above. It only took a coupe of endos and bracing with my hands to figure out the necessity for me. I also have a hard time finding gloves that fit me well, but they are out there. I usually end up checking out the glove section every time I go into a LBS. Find a pair that fits well, and I don't even realize they are there when I'm riding.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday I had a wipe out, off-camber turn, gravel over broken cement. Lost the front wheel, landed on my right hand and the side of my thigh. At the time I thought my palm was torn to bits judging from how it felt. I was very happy to remove my glove and see no blood at all. Still hurts, glove needs replacing, but it did it's job. 

Helmets, sunglasses and gloves are essential for me.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> If not, do what you want.


So I should do what I think is best? Words to live by.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

My main reason to wear gloves is protection. And it has prove usefull numerous times


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I've always thought that the guys that ride with no Helmet or Gloves probably don't have a mortgage or responsibilities. Missing safety gear is a dead giveaway for someone who's careless and going to cost the whole group a pile of extra time, sooner or later.


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

tartosuc said:


> My main reason to wear gloves is protection. And it has prove usefull numerous times


No joke! easy and cheap.. I wear cutless gloves at work every day all day (construction/sheetmetal) and they have saved me from countless cuts. It's not the injury itself that i fear, it's the healing and recovery time.. Of course working with sheetmetal I've gotten lots if cuts and stitches.. i HATE waiting for $hit to heal.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

"Need" is such a strong word. But I rank them pretty high among my preferences. Getting grit cleaned out of my hand was a very painful experience, and there's still a little in there.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

If you've ever sat by the side of the trail picking gravel out of of the palms of your hands you'd understand why gloves are a good idea. They're also great for wiping sweat out of your eyes and off your forehead, some gloves have a flannel section on them designed specifically for that purpose.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I've learned a few things from reading this thread.

1) There are only two people (including myself) who don't wear gloves.
2) I am irresponsible and a hazard to other riders.
3) wearing gloves allows you to incur large debts.
4) gloves are as important for safety as helmets are- possibly more so.

Therefore I hereby formally rescind my previous comments and officially recommend to the OP and anyone else still on the fence about gloves that they are in fact not only necessary, but in some states mandatory. The only reason I did not previously wear them is because I never exceed 7 mph and all the trails I ride are lined with pillows and marshmallows, but apparently some of you go real fast and ride where there are pointy plants and jagged rocks. :eekster:

This thread could have started and ended here-



shiggy said:


> Gloves are cheap insurance.


Smart money is on the $15 pair of gloves. One day I will pay for my sins.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

For years I encouraged my employees (bike shop) to wear disposable gloves because of what I considered very real and ongoing danger due to exposure from dangerous chemicals and solvents and the only takers I ever got were a few girls.

It's true, women really are smarter.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

SenorSerioso said:


> Me too! Forget wearing shoes either, barefoot or flip flops are best to get the longest amount of ride time. My tires are generally at around 5-10 psi cause I never have time to pump them up, too busy riding!
> 
> Kidding aside, putting gloves on is time consuming? Maybe you need to find a pair that fits you better. I work with my hands a lot too but like someone mentioned tight single track with branches hitting my fingers and fingernails is not fun for me.


That's your issue, not mine. Maybe you just have sensitive finger nails? Nothing wrong with that, and I am happy you are happy wearing gloves. I am happy not wearing them. Are you unhappy because of that? No, I don't need to find another pair that fits me better. The statement of mine that you have responded to has nothing to do with the time it takes to PUT the glove ON, but rather the finding/gathering etc. of a particular accoutrement that, to me, has no imperative need to be worn. 
As I said, I'm not bothered by knicks and small cuts and scratches. I have _never_, in the years that I have been riding, had a crash or anything of the sort that did anything to my hands that I felt "well jeez, I wish I had only been wearing gloves...". If I am going to go down hard enough to do something more than superficial damage to my mitts (hands), gloves aren't gonna help. I ride tight singletrack where the briars get stuck in your crelbows...they actually come off the vines and the thorn is stuck in you. No one that rides/does training races there worries about it, or (here's the important part) wears long sleeves or wraps their arms in gauze or something because of it. It has never bothered my hands.

Hey, different strokes for different folks...

And I'll remember the next time I go to put on my shoes that I don't need them because I not wearing gloves either. Sort of like wearing cufflinks with no clothes maybe?? Screw pumping up, I'll just roll on my rims....oh forget it, I just won't even ride. I'm not wearing gloves...darn.... Fall in line, huh?

**And this isn't a jab at those who like wearing gloves or feel they are needed. I'm simply answering a reponse to my objectively chiming in on the OP's original question.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Gloves? meh. Now glasses to prevent a tree branch from ripping out an eye - always!

Btw, I am thinking about buying some gloves. Any suggestions?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

shiggy said:


> Gloves are simple effective protection. Like a helmet, they can make the difference between riding out and walking out.


This is where I am a bit befuddled and am not questioning your and the majority of others prerogative to wear gloves, but I am having a hard time thinking of a situation where gloves would spell the difference between riding and walking out...???


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Zerort said:


> Gloves? meh. Now glasses to prevent a tree branch from ripping out an eye - always!
> 
> Btw, I am thinking about buying some gloves. Any suggestions?


I can understand this. I actually got a corneal abrasion from a thornless vine about 12 years ago.


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

I love riding with gloves. Couple reasons why for me. Safety is a big one. If I go down and happen to slap my hand on some rocks it will def help save my skin at least. Helps save the hands against cuts from branches on real tight single track. Some trails around me dont get groomed that often so that is an issue. I feel like I have better grip on my ODI's as well. The gloves help wick the sweat away that seems to drip down from my arm/wrist so my grips stay dry. My only thing is that im wearing old Thor motorcross gloves I had laying around. They are a tad bulky for the XC riding I do so I am looking into getting some 661 Raji to replace them.

Safety glasses are another big one. Although im still looking for a decent pair that has that sunglass look with blue or light orange lenses. The colored lenses really brighten things up on shady trails. Saves the eyes from bugs and mud.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

Whenever I do any "serious" warm weather riding, I use the Pearl Izumi Divide glove:









I wear XL, and this PI glove is one of the only one I can get to fit comfortably (other brands often are too small in the fingers, which causes numbness on long rides.)

They're great for mopping up sweat, and keeping my hands firmly on the grips. And that's where the "safety" aspect ends, imo. The 1/16" of "synthetic leather" isn't going to offer significant protection from anything but mild abrasions. And that "synthetic leather" is only on the palm--the back is breathable nylon.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I went down plenty as a teen not having gloves and basically riding one handed or walking home happened a few times and had to clean rocks and crap out. Not to mention blisters being heat and humidity causing sweat to build up. When I got back into riding last year and gloves were bought about same time I bought a helmet.

Just yesturday gloves saved flesh pretty well on my hand from clipping a tree when i took a corner too quik for my skill and went down. Minor scrapes on knuckes from initial tree impact my forearm got scratched/cut up pretty good though. Palms saved from sticks and rocks when i hit the dirt where legs and arms got some minor scrathes.

Basically my gloves stay in my helmet with my glasses, whether its few paved blocks from to get something to drink or day on singletrack, glove, helmet and glasses no matter what.

Gloves here seem needed just do to either cold or humidity based on the season. But it comes down to preference. I can ride simple stuff without them but just the comfort from the padding is nice. So many things can vary greatly from person to person.

So as with anything, buy a pair and try it. Hell many lbs will let u do a quick test ride (if they have an idea who u are cause uve been there before) just to try a couple different styles and see what's for you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Have you ever tried to wipe your ass when both of your hands are rolled in gauze bandages?
> 
> The idea of wearing gloves when one rides begins to make incredible sense when one reaches this point.


Don't even need TP...sounds like a win!

Seriously though, def get gloves man. Not only do you get a better grip, but catch one thorn bush, knock one tree, or skin your palms up, and you will be wishing you had a pair.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

If you've ever gone down - and in mountain biking, sooner or later it will happen- you'll never ask again if you really need gloves.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol:
Maybe I'll get a pair of gloves....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Zerort said:


> Btw, I am thinking about buying some gloves. Any suggestions?


Try some on.
I cannot stand padded gloves, so just try a few pairs of non-padded ones for fit. They don't have to be Cycling Gloves either. Lots of people seem to be happy with Mechanix gloves.
Requirements:
- washable (easy to dry)
- somewhat tough palm material that is not slippery
- fit your hand


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

BCTJ said:


> They came in pretty handy for this crash. Imagine how much more painful this would have been without gloves.


Cacti can be evil things. I actually had one go through the sole of my boot while hiking near Twentynine Palms, California. The idea of wiping out into (or onto) one is really unpleasant.


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

jochribs said:


> This is where I am a bit befuddled and am not questioning your and the majority of others prerogative to wear gloves, but I am having a hard time thinking of a situation where gloves would spell the difference between riding and walking out...???


Ok.. cmone..Wear gloves or not, who cares, but to say that is telling me that you have never cut or gouged your hand bad enough to need stitches.. when the cut is deep enough and or long enough, you wont be able to use your hand!! Especially a cut to the palm. You will be ripping your shirt in half with the other hand and your foot, then wrapping and clutching your hand to stop the bleeding and holding the wound shut, until you get to the hospital for stitching.. I speak from multiple experiences.. haha.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

jochribs said:


> This is where I am a bit befuddled and am not questioning your and the majority of others prerogative to wear gloves, but I am having a hard time thinking of a situation where gloves would spell the difference between riding and walking out...???


Wow... here is one scenario. Your sweaty hands lost grip. Front wheel hits rock. You hit the rock ten feet down the trail. I would ride a trail without a helmet before I would leave the gloves behind. On typical days I carry a back up pair for the final descent of the day. Hats off to anyone who owns such dry hands. Then again I cannot play racquetball without a glove either.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

"Do I realy need gloves?" My first thought was "Do you really need the skin on your hands?". While there are times I wear no gloves or helmet I believe gloves are smart. I am a motocross rider so I feel naked without gloves. If you ride hard hell yeah gloves are a great idea. Like all things tbey have their time and place. I have dug pea gravel out of my hand that was pushed under the skin and inch from the entrance hole. In the end do what you want but gloves dont hurt.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Dirk77 said:


> Ok.. cmone..Wear gloves or not, who cares, but to say that is telling me that you have never cut or gouged your hand bad enough to need stitches.. when the cut is deep enough and or long enough, you wont be able to use your hand!! Especially a cut to the palm. You will be ripping your shirt in half with the other hand and your foot, then wrapping and clutching your hand to stop the bleeding and holding the wound shut, until you get to the hospital for stitching.. I speak from multiple experiences.. haha.


No you come on...

What are you doing? Supermans into razor blade fields? Believe me I have scraped my hands. Never had an issue. I ride XC and dirt jump 20". I have callouses where blisters used to form when I still got manicures. I work with hand tools and various materials, every day. I put roof shingles on without gloves too. Gloves wear through before your hands do because your skin is more resilient than the tanned leather and suede. I do wear gloves when I am working with copper and doing soldering to keep unnecessary finger prints off my beautiful work. Other metals like galvanized and terne I don't wear them, and yeah I get knicked here and there while cutting the metal, but it really isn't something that even causes a pause.

But fair enough, if you're doing break neck speeds in sharp rocks, then by all means. If I were riding with you, I probably still wouldn't be wearing them, and I don't think I'd end up thinking that I needed them then either. But who knows?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

poppa#1 said:


> Wow... here is one scenario. Your sweaty hands lost grip. Front wheel hits rock. You hit the rock ten feet down the trail. I would ride a trail without a helmet before I would leave the gloves behind. On typical days I carry a back up pair for the final descent of the day. Hats off to anyone who owns such dry hands. Then again I cannot play racquetball without a glove either.


LMAO!!!!

So you'd not wear a helmet to protect your brain, but you'd sure as schit make sure you had gloves on your hands....

My helmet is off to you sir!!!:lol:

( I have to admit, that I generally don't wear a helmet when dirt jumping unless the gaps are bigger than 15 feet, but I am not wearing gloves then either, lol!!!)


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I am hoping this is all in stride for folks in here...I'd still ride with you guys...EVEN THOUGH you wear gloves....


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

If the OP hadn't been here so long I'd have thought this was just trolling.

Kind of a dumb question. If you don't want to wear them, don't, but why the need to start a post questioning those who do?

Since the vast majority of riders that I see are wearing gloves, apparently you sir are more of a man than the rest of us, as your jumping w/out a helmet and sheetmetal cuts prove.

Just the chance of me scraping my palm on a rock/log/gravel is enough to make me wear gloves. Never mind the comfort and sweat factors.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

I wear gloves because my palms sweat. Simple as that. Sliding off the bars is annoying.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I rode all last year with gloves. They got torn when I ate it on the road bike, and haven't replaced them yet. So far this year I haven't had gloves. And I'm fine. The only advantage I see to them is saving your palms when you wipe out. Though I still prefer the tuck-n-roll method of crashing. Far less painful. Well depending on where you crash.


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

ok then, something i can conclude by your responses..the gloves is important..

why i asked this, because gloves, or helmet when riding is something rare in my place, because we don't ride at the extrem place, just something like road bike combined with the cross country..

but i think i have to buy something good gloves..


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't wear gloves unless its really cold. In the summer, it is surprising how much hotter you feel when wearing even light half finger gloves. 
I don't crash much. I do wear a helmet.


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> I don't wear gloves unless its really cold. In the summer, it is surprising how much hotter you feel when wearing even light half finger gloves.
> I don't crash much. I do wear a helmet.


there's no winter in my place, and maybe it's the factor that we rare using gloves. i use gloves sometimes..


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I wear gloves. But just for looks, my hands are made of special material that won't rip, tear, bleed, bruise, scar, scratch, break, or otherwise damage from a fall or mishap. These are solely for looks and I just love how these sparkle in the sun as I huck the gnar...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

for the bling!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

StuntmanMike said:


> Kind of a dumb question. If you don't want to wear them, don't, but why the need to start a post questioning those who do?


I hope you aren't accusing me of questioning those that wear gloves...

All I did is objectively chime in to the OP's question, and said why "I" don't wear gloves. I've since had numerous zinger style comments sent my way, prompting me to defend my non use of gloves. I think that says a lot.



StuntmanMike said:


> Since the vast majority of riders that I see are wearing gloves, apparently you sir are more of a man than the rest of us, as your jumping w/out a helmet and sheetmetal cuts prove.


Hey, you said it, not me. I didn't really think so, but maybe you have a point there:lol:.

In all seriousness though, the very need to question the few in here that have stated that they don't wear gloves (especially in the flippant, critical sort of manner that has been done) points to feeling threatened on some level.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

bad andy said:


> I wear gloves. But just for looks, my hands are made of special material that won't rip, tear, bleed, bruise, scar, scratch, break, or otherwise damage from a fall or mishap. These are solely for looks and I just love how these sparkle in the sun as I huck the gnar...
> 
> View attachment 801037


Yo Andy!

At least you admit it.

(Do we know each other? Name's familiar.)


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Gloves are also useful for when you get to a campsite 30+ miles away, and realize that you didn't bring your fire starters (lighter or magnesium fire starter).. only to use the good ole' boyscout / caveman methods for lighting a fire (a stick, a board, and friction).

Personal experience btw..


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

why is it the tough guys who don't wear gloves are the most sensitive to the question?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> why is it the tough guys who don't wear gloves are the most sensitive to the question?


hehehehe, touche!

But I disagree with that. I'd say it's the opposite. Read back and get the context of any response that I have made. They haven't been unsolicited in any way, shape or form. I wouldn't say it's been me who's sensitive. And I don't think I'm tough, just that you all are sissies. (Ease up, I'm just doing a little ribbing with the sissy thing.)


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

gloves for several reasons: 
- sweat makes grips slippery and it also breaks down the rubber.
- i ride through a lot of tight trails with trees really close to the trail. full finger gloves protect my hands from scraping a lot on trees/branches
- when i fall, i like not having bloody palms..... gloves help with that


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's like seatbelts in cars.... look at me I drive around every day at 80 mph weaving through traffic and I've never once needed this pesky belt thingy... you don't miss it till you needed it... I've cut off a finger in machinery and rock climbing is my secondary hobby and I've got some tough ass hands but I sure as hell wear gloves on every mtb ride. In the end do what but don't ask me if I have any gauze in my pack.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is liking asking guys if they wear condoms to have sex. Some do, some don't. Pointless


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cerberus044 said:


> In the end do what but don't ask me if I have any gauze in my pack.


Don't need it. If I get a bad cut I use my mountain lion knife to kill a bar, or a mountain sheep, or whatever critter may be handy and use a femur to grind a poultice from slippery elm, apply liberally, then cover the hand with a glove I made by tanning the hide with it's brains. Pop the liver while it's warm (for energy), pack the rest of the meat on my back and I'm outta there.

Luckily that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mostly it is grip for me. When my hands get sweaty I can't grip as well without them.

Protection as well. gloves have saved my skin many times and I've lost some skin (and blood) when not wearing them.


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

hmm..i've started this question, and some disagreement about wearing gloves or not..
i think different people in different place have different habit when they ride..
in my place, it's rare to see people wear gloves when they ride, but you can find some of them..
sometimes i use gloves, but not everytime..
so that's it, and for you who compares it like wearing condoms in a sex, i'm sorry, for me they are very different thing...
no offense just share..that this forum made for..thanks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

During my military service, many moons back, we used bicycles to get to the shooting range and did some longer "marches" on them too. 

Bike helmets had not caught on yet, at that time, but we were required to wear gloves while riding. I suppose bloody palms can be detrimental to a soldier's ability to handle guns, mortars, anti-tank rockets, etc.

I wear gloves when riding. If someone else doesn't, I might enquire why not - and leave it at that. It's not my skin.


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

jochribs said:


> No you come on...
> 
> What are you doing? Supermans into razor blade fields? Believe me I have scraped my hands. Never had an issue. I ride XC and dirt jump 20". I have callouses where blisters used to form when I still got manicures. I work with hand tools and various materials, every day. I put roof shingles on without gloves too. Gloves wear through before your hands do because your skin is more resilient than the tanned leather and suede. I do wear gloves when I am working with copper and doing soldering to keep unnecessary finger prints off my beautiful work. Other metals like galvanized and terne I don't wear them, and yeah I get knicked here and there while cutting the metal, but it really isn't something that even causes a pause.
> 
> But fair enough, if you're doing break neck speeds in sharp rocks, then by all means. If I were riding with you, I probably still wouldn't be wearing them, and I don't think I'd end up thinking that I needed them then either. But who knows?


I am an electrician and just because my hands get beat up at work and I can handle riding my bike without gloves doesnt mean I want to or shouldnt. It doesnt make you any more badass because your choosing not to wear them. Work is where I make my $$$. Mountain biking is my hobby. If I get seriously hurt doing my hobby I might be out of work for a while. So, I take precautions. Gloves are a simple, easy precaution with no real downside other than maybe temp imho.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've learned a few things from reading this thread.
> 
> 1) There are only two people (including myself) who don't wear gloves.
> 2) I am irresponsible and a hazard to other riders.
> ...


Indeed, quite an in-depth analysis of what wearing, or not wearing, gloves says about a person.

I mostly wear gloves for the following reasons:

1) grip
2) sweat
3) protection

I rode for years without them, never had an issue. I started road biking, where padded gloves quickly became a necessity for hand comfort. I started wearing my fingerless roadie gloves on the trail from time to time. My new grips become quite slippery when wet, so I pretty much have to wear them now. Fingerless for regular easy rides, full-finger for rough trails or resort days.

Note -- I'm surprise that the full glove vs fingerless hasn't come up in this thread, now that I think about it!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i saw this sign in thailand- no glove. no love. cash only.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Brycetron said:


> I am an electrician and just because my hands get beat up at work and I can handle riding my bike without gloves doesnt mean I want to or shouldnt. It doesnt make you any more badass because your choosing not to wear them. Work is where I make my $$$. Mountain biking is my hobby. If I get seriously hurt doing my hobby I might be out of work for a while. So, I take precautions. Gloves are a simple, easy precaution with no real downside other than maybe temp imho.


Hey Brycetron. Read my initial post on page one. It is a totally objective answer to the OP's question, of what I personally do. I don't care either way what _*you*_ do. What I do personally has no effect on you. Do you have a problem with me not wearing gloves? Because I don't have a problem with you (or anyone else) wearing them. It seems that you (and quite a few others) do have a problem, indicated by the incessant need to make comments about my not wearing them. Look at that for what it is. It's saying don't do anything different than the rest of the crowd, for it might cause feelings of inadequacy or arrogance or both.

All of my subsequent posts to my first one have been light heartedly joking around in response to unsolicited judgement of me not wearing gloves.

Wear your gloves, be happy in them. I really do not give a schit.

Use some reading comprehension and read entire threads before you make comments. Otherwise your comment is really just out of context, and is therefore moot. I DON'T think I am a badass, never did, so piss up a rope with that comment. The fact that I am continually needing to defend my non use of gloves says volumes about those that feel the need to single me out...for something as ridiculous as not wearing gloves.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

perttime said:


> I wear gloves when riding. If someone else doesn't, I might enquire why not - and leave it at that. It's not my skin.


Exactly Perttime! Too bad you seem to be in the minority in here...I as well, but for different reasons


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Brycetron said:


> Work is where I make my $$$. Mountain biking is my hobby. If I get seriously hurt doing my hobby I might be out of work for a while. So, I take precautions. Gloves are a simple, easy precaution with no real downside other than maybe temp imho.


And to hone it on a further point, I'll say same here. Work is where everyone makes their money. I have been doing this hobby of riding (various types) for over 20 years. During that time I have never injured my hands in any way that has been remotely memorable. I've hurt them more at work from overuse than anything else that I can think of. And I don't ride like a priss either, So take that off the table. I just am not so squeamish about some scrapes and cuts from time to time. I, from my own experience, do not hold gloves in utmost importance. Not unless it is cold.

This comes down to what works for the individual. Period. Period. Period. And that is what this thread should have been about, but 'individual' doesn't work well with most, obviously.

Yesterday it was muggier than the Amazon at my home trails. I was sweating like a freaking pig. My hands were soaked from wiping the sweat. While I would never have even thought twice about this, the reasons given by many others in this thread was present in my mind (I'm not criticizing that), and I actually was at that point very cognizant of the fact that _my hands were extremely sweaty, the grips had sweat on them as well, *and I had no issues whatsoever with feeling like I was slipping or couldn't hold the bars.*_ It doesn't take a death grip to hold your bars, which I have never lost a hold of...not remotely.

No gloves works for me. Period. GTF over it.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

On even numbered days, I wear one left glove, no right glove. On odd numbered days the opposite. Problem solved.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

jochribs, at this point i think people are trolling you.

wv_bob, i do the same. they last twice as long that way.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> jochribs, at this point i think people are trolling you.
> 
> wv_bob, i do the same. they last twice as long that way.


Oh definitely. Telling.


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

jochribs said:


> Hey Brycetron. Read my initial post on page one.


I have read the entire thread prior to my posting that. I replied to that post in particular. I really could care less if you wear gloves. This thread has become toxic it seems and I am sorry if I helped with that in any way. I wont be posting in this thread anymore. Ive said what I thought.


----------



## Parsons21 (May 16, 2013)

great post and explanation!


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

I have left a lot of skin on the trails so I wear gloves. My main problem is I seem to lose a glove every few months and have a several singles...


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I always wear gloves and would like to find ones with better palm padding.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I love gloves!

mudhen


----------

